# 5 things to know for new members



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I considered posting a number of annoying questions regarding CCs. I've noticed alot of members are new to CC and wanted to ask a question in hopes the collective wisdom of the older members can shed some light on questions we have.

What are the five most important things to know about storing/aging, choosing, and smoking CCs? What has made these methods successful? 

I really appreciate the patience and assistance that has been given over the past week or so. I've learned a ton.:clap2:


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

1. I think CC's prefer lower RH think 60 not 70
2. Try everything, never know where your next favourite will come from. 
3. Don't get hung up on cohiba/behike/EL yes some are great and all are worth a try but building a regular production stash should be the priority. 
4.build a relationship with a couple of vendors rather than constantly chasing the cheapest box it will pay off in the long run. 
5. Don't listen to anything I've just said and enjoy the journey


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

.Start with PC's and smaller RG cigars.
..Start with 5 staple Marcas, Boli, Cohiba, Party, Monte, Upmann,
...Buy samplers if possible
....Find someone who shares your "likes" and trade.
.....Lower your rh to <65
......When you find a cigar you like, buy several boxes.
.......Establish a relationship with a trusted vendor


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

..............Stop stressing & enjoy the journey FFS!. LOL

Learn patience. :thumb:


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Good thread Dave.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> ..............Stop stressing & enjoy the journey FFS!. LOL
> 
> Learn patience. :thumb:


Best advice ever.

 Relax, enjoy.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm not stressing at all. I'm just trying to get the feeling for what I'm dealing with. They are not cheap and it's becoming obvious that I can't handle them like their NC counterparts. For example, freezing. I don't freeze my NC cigars, but I am certainly going to start freezing my CCs. I'm not stressing over it but would prefer not to buy CCs version of the Ron Mexico.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> .Start with PC's and smaller RG cigars.
> ..Start with 5 staple Marcas, Boli, Cohiba, Party, Monte, Upmann,
> ...Buy samplers if possible
> ....Find someone who shares your "likes" and trade.
> ...


What's the general view around here of Hoyo de Monterrey as a marca (that does mean company right?)? From reading I know it's not seen as one of the "top" brands". It's that just because it's not as popular, but does make excellent cigars (ala Carlos Torano on the other side) or are they considered just not worth the money (ala several on the other side)?

Do you suggest PCs and smaller ring gauges due to faster aging and best price value?

Why the suggestion to buy several boxes (aging and sampling as you go, availability issues, etc.)?

Totally foreign to all of this, just curious


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

capttrips said:


> I'm not stressing at all. I'm just trying to get the feeling for what I'm dealing with. They are not cheap and it's becoming obvious that I can't handle them like their NC counterparts. For example, freezing. I don't freeze my NC cigars, but I am certainly going to start freezing my CCs. I'm not stressing over it but would prefer not to buy CCs version of the Ron Mexico.


See what I'm saying Dave? Read your own post back to yourself. 
Relax mate, the cubans will reward you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

Jordan23 said:


> What's the general view around here of Hoyo de Monterrey as a marca (that does mean company right?)? From reading I know it's not seen as one of the "top" brands". It's that just because it's not as popular, but does make excellent cigars (ala Carlos Torano on the other side) or are they considered just not worth the money (ala several on the other side)?
> 
> Do you suggest PCs and smaller ring gauges due to faster aging and best price value?
> 
> ...


I've only had one Hoyo, an Epicure Especial, a gift from Bazookajoe8, and it was superb. I think it's safe to say that Hoyo is in the top tier of marcas along with those that Al mentioned. My :2:, just buy everything Partagas and you can't go wrong


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Jordan23 said:


> What's the general view around here of Hoyo de Monterrey as a marca (that does mean company right?)? From reading I know it's not seen as one of the "top" brands". It's that just because it's not as popular, but does make excellent cigars (ala Carlos Torano on the other side) or are they considered just not worth the money (ala several on the other side)?
> 
> Do you suggest PCs and smaller ring gauges due to faster aging and best price value?
> 
> ...


Hoyo
Has some very good offerrings, I just don't see them as a great representation of what the island has to offer to noobs. The Hoyo Epi 2 has fruity notes but requires time to be appreciated. The 1's are some of my favorites, but flavors are not as pronounced as the others I mentioned..
PC's tend to come along faster than large RG cigars.
Buying boxes will expedite your aging process.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I'm not stressing at all. I'm just trying to get the feeling for what I'm dealing with. They are not cheap and it's becoming obvious that I can't handle them like their NC counterparts. For example, freezing. I don't freeze my NC cigars, but I am certainly going to start freezing my CCs. I'm not stressing over it but would prefer not to buy CCs version of the Ron Mexico.


Dave, for what it's worth, at first I didnt freeze because it looked like the biggest hassle in the world. But after you do it, you begin to do it without even thinking.

Also, I notice you said they are not cheap and I agree. From reading here, i expected them to be. The ones I enjoy (or think i will at this point-since I'm so new) are cheaper by the box than SOME of my favorite non cubans by the box (in particular ones like Tats and Illusione). But what I havent found are the cheap goodies (think Sancho Panza Dbl Maduro and others for around $60 a box) or the mid priced goodies (think CAO Brazilia or Los Blancos Nine for under 100 a box).

Maybe I'm overlooking something, so somebody chime in, I would love to find that great "value" CC:whoo:

Did I say this was a good thread already?!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Try some Jose L Piedra cigars Troy. They are short filler but you may just get a surprise & if you dare to sit on them for a while you may just get an eye opener (42 to 52 per 25).


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Pale Horse said:


> I've only had one Hoyo, an Epicure Especial, a gift from Bazookajoe8, and it was superb. I think it's safe to say that Hoyo is in the top tier of marcas along with those that Al mentioned. My :2:, just buy everything Partagas and you can't go wrong


Thanks for the help Aaron. So I take you are somewhat found of Partagas, LOL.



asmartbull said:


> Hoyo
> Has some very good offerrings, I just don't see them as a great representation of what the island has to offer to noobs. The Hoyo Epi 2 has fruity notes but requires time to be appreciated. The 1's are some of my favorites, but flavors are not as pronounced as the others I mentioned..
> PC's tend to come along faster than large RG cigars.
> Buying boxes will expedite your aging process.


Thanks Al for the info. I think what attracted me to them were those notes you described. Doing research I kept seeing descriptives like "floral, fruity (like you said), and "exotic" sounding ones. Not flavors I'm used to like coffee, wood, spice, earth, etc. They seemed so different, so that's why I was interested in them.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> Try some Jose L Piedra cigars Troy. They are short filler but you may just get a surprise & if you dare to sit on them for a while you may just get an eye opener (42 to 52 per 25).


Thanks Warren, I'm very "value minded" or cheap depending on who you ask. I was gifted one, and I'm letting it age some before I sample it.


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

All (handmade) cuban cigars are made by Habanos(the Company) which produces lots of marcas(the brands). Non cuban example drew estates company LP9,t52,unico etc brands. 

The reason you will here Partagas mentioned so often is
1. There great
2.recent years have been good ROTT pdsn4 for example
3.cubans tend to feel mild for non cuban smokers Partagas is on the strong end of the Cuban scale. 

You might find the Hoyos too mild when you start out though I love them as an AM smoke.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

I usually order a few boxes only once a year or so. Have some birds in flight now. I always hear to find a "trusted seller". I haven't been screwed yet, but I've only ordered from 2 sources. Are there that many "not trusted sources" out there? I read some not exactly good things about the vendor sending my current order but they've always been good to me.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Cuban cigars are experientially different than non Cuban. Regular production Cubans typically exceed the flavor of premium nons.
But there is a huge difference in the way they go about it. Non Cubans will often smack you in the face with wood, coffee, leather, pepper. There is not a lot of doubt, you've been attacked by a cigar.

To get the most out of a Cuban cigar it is VERY helpful to approach it with a clean palate and a clear mind. You can often get flavors of jasmine, vanilla, anise, Darjeeling tea, orange and many other nuances of flavor from a single Cuban cigar. But it is so easy to miss some of those flavors because you're distracted or have just finished a heavy meal.

This is one reason Warren is advising that you to relax. Take a few deep breaths. Sit in a quiet place that has some natural beauty. 

One cigar that I love for its subtlely is the St Luis Rey Regio. Pretty mild, but filled with little twists and turns of flavor. And not expensive at all.

Settle down and let the Cuban experience come to you.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

A couple things to offer or to reiterate

1. Patience is important to everything when dealing with CC's. When waiting for a purchase to arrive, when "resting" or "aging", and when smoking.
2. Cubans like lower RH. My preference is generally 60-62%.
3. Like NC's get a variety and try whatever you can to find what you like
4. Enjoy the hobby and try not to obsess over things (I am still working on this myself)
5. Take notes or write reviews as it helps you get a better understanding of what you are smoking


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

I think I'm catching a buzz from this thread.:bowl:

Partagas, Hoyo Epicure, Cohibas, Monte, Bolivar
Rest
Patience
Patience
Enjoy


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm still not sure what the most important thing is about CC. I just really wanna hurry up and buy them and have them arrive so I can smoke the S**t out of them before putting them in the freezer. I'm going to take my sponsors advice and start praying for patience!!:faint2:


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I'm still not sure what the most important thing is about CC. I just really wanna hurry up and buy them and have them arrive so I can smoke the S**t out of them before putting them in the freezer. I'm going to take my sponsors advice and start praying for patience!!:faint2:


Just smoke a couple and put the rest away.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

start buying lots of stuff, mainly small sticks with the intent of getting some variety in your humi.

now, it’s the bigger sticks as you have a variety of the smaller stuff and of course a bigger humi.

now it’s special releases as you have enough big stuff.

now it’s aged smokes as you have enough of everything else.

now it’s just that you never have enough. And of course you upgrade to a closet or wall unit type humi.

there you go...5 steps for the "new to habanos" guys.

tongue firmly in cheek
derrek


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I think there's already plenty of good advice on this thread, so I won't make a list.

I will say this. It takes time to learn to appreciate a fine Havana. The power of a Partagas gives way to the complexity of a Cohiba Lancero with years of age.

There is no way to hasten this process, because it is the journey itself that gives joy and relaxation.

A good cigar is a great teacher.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Jordan23 said:


> Dave, for what it's worth, at first I didnt freeze because it looked like the biggest hassle in the world. But after you do it, you begin to do it without even thinking.
> 
> Also, I notice you said they are not cheap and I agree. From reading here, i expected them to be. The ones I enjoy (or think i will at this point-since I'm so new) are cheaper by the box than SOME of my favorite non cubans by the box (in particular ones like Tats and Illusione). But what I havent found are the cheap goodies (think Sancho Panza Dbl Maduro and others for around $60 a box) or the mid priced goodies (think CAO Brazilia or Los Blancos Nine for under 100 a box).
> 
> ...


I would say the closest thing would be a Partagas Short. Can be had for around $100 a box.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

My 5 recommendations:

1. Increase your credit card limit. Do this to all available credit cards!
2. Learn to lie better in case your significant other asks. And have friends who can collaborate your stories.
3. Prepare to sell your non-Cubans in the WTS forum. Sell at discount if you must!
4. Have a large storage ready with preset settings for your incoming mass of CC boxes. Upon arrival, immediately dispose of the shipment boxes from wife.
5. Learn patience and don't keep looking on postal websites for updates on tracking the shipment. Go find a another hobby to pass time.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

capttrips said:


> I considered posting a number of annoying questions regarding CCs. I've noticed alot of members are new to CC and wanted to ask a question in hopes the collective wisdom of the older members can shed some light on questions we have.
> 
> What are the five most important things to know about storing/aging, choosing, and smoking CCs? What has made these methods successful?
> 
> I really appreciate the patience and assistance that has been given over the past week or so. I've learned a ton.:clap2:


Chose the Marcas which appeal to your personal tastes based on whether you are a full body or medium body or mild bodied cigar smoker.
In the beginning try everything till you find your likes and dis- likes!
Age your Cubans at 60% R/H for best results IMHO!
If you can go lower 57% its even better. This cannot be attained by using a conventional humidification device.
You must think outside the box search the KITTY LITTER SET_UP thread.
Smoking a fine Havana is never to be rushed take your time lift the cigar to your nose smell that wonderful pre light aroma. Clip the head toast the foot sit back and enjoy.
These Methods are successful because they are not trendy but because they work pick what works for you.
Trial and error is your friend advice always taken with a grain of salt.
No matter who it comes from one mans meat another's poison.
But in each sentence you over hear/read you can always pick out something that works for you.
In the end suggestions mean nothing if they do not work for you.
But the basics i have outlined here are a great starting point!
Enjoy your journey!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice thread!
1) as others said store low... I keep mine at 63 for humidity
2) let em rest! Smoke rott but then chill awhile and try again... They change
3) buy from multiple sources until you find your vendor
4) pick up 15s or 10s ... Gives you a chance to age a bit and try some rott... Find your go to sticks
5) slow burn and ejoy the ride


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Mike_E said:


> My 5 recommendations:
> 
> 1. Increase your credit card limit. Do this to all available credit cards!
> 2. Learn to lie better in case your significant other asks. And have friends who can collaborate your stories.
> ...


Yes!!! I honestly keep my nc's to smoke to let the the Cc's rest. I do enjoy some nc's... Not many lol


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

So I know its all a matter of preference but my cooler is sitting at 65%. Is an extra 5% going to hurt the taste?


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

V-ret said:


> So I know its all a matter of preference but my cooler is sitting at 65%. Is an extra 5% going to hurt the taste?


Jeremy~~The main consensus is that CC's smoke better at a lower RH. I am too inexperienced to say definitively that 65% will hurt the taste but I will say that IMHO since I moved to a lower RH my cigars have smoked better and taste better.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Generally speaking, Havanas are rolled differently. The old entubar style, rather than booking which is faster and easier to learn, and used in most NCs. If you look at the cut foot of a cigar you can see the difference.

Lots of new guys complain their Cubans are plugged. This is because the entubar style of rolling produces cigars with more filler. They also have fewer soft spots. Anyway, if you lower you RH the cigars with open up, the plugging problem will disappear, and they will smoke better.

Havanas do better at lower humidity.

BTW, some NCs are rolled entubar. Mostly in Miami by former Cuban masters. Also if you look at the feet of some 1999 Havanas, they were booked.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Good info for sure Bob but even you know there are whole boxes with supremely tight rolled cigars out there. This cannot be explained by the rolling process producing plugs methinks but rather too tight a bunching process. No argument, just an observation.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

V-ret said:


> So I know its all a matter of preference but my cooler is sitting at 65%. Is an extra 5% going to hurt the taste?


No disrespect to the others here but I store and age mine at 65% and haven't had a problem. When I want to smoke them then they go into a humidor that's about 61% for anywhere from 4 weeks to 6 weeks.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Tashaz said:


> Good info for sure Bob but even you know there are whole boxes with supremely tight rolled cigars out there. This cannot be explained by the rolling process producing plugs methinks but rather too tight a bunching process. No argument, just an observation.


True, but it's been years since I've seen this problem. Mostly in the boom years, and Havanas were being rolled in huge numbers with unseasoned tobacco by inexperienced rollers. Most NCs had quality problems during this time as well, although to give them credit the Fuente family resisted.

Because they are rolled differently, most NC construction problems run to the other extreme, and therefore have problems being underfilled rather than overfilled. Neither is very pleasant.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

piperdown said:


> No disrespect to the others here but I store and age mine at 65% and haven't had a problem. When I want to smoke them then they go into a humidor that's about 61% for anywhere from 4 weeks to 6 weeks.


Eric,

Lots of very reputable collectors keep their cigars at 65/65. I don't think that anyone would argue that for storage that is close to ideal. Then bringing them closer to 60% for smoking sounds perfect.

Okay, maybe the British might argue for lower storage humidity...


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok, I will add in, but take in account I am still new at this.

1. Slow down and enjoy the cigar. This has already been mentioned but really should be followed. Enjoy the time selecting what you are going to smoke, take your time in choosing and preparing your drink of choice. Choose your tools to use, cutter, lighting device, ash tray, where to smoke, who to smoke with, the environmental factors like lighting-weather-and such. I see to many of my friends that seem to rush through the whole process.

2. Community- enhance and enjoy the community of smokers that you interact with be this in person or online. Really great people enjoy cigars and are a pleasure to be with.

3. Try lots of choices. Again mentioned before but there are so many different cigars out there to try that are oh so good. Think along the lines of a Cohiba Lancero, a Party Short, a Trinidad Robusto Extra, a Montecristo 2. Those are all so wonderful and sometimes fit with the different mood relating back to 1 and 2. 

4. Plan ahead- I know that there are many CC that smoke ROTT but in general they seem to get better with age. Plus depending on where you live you might want to plan for seasons depending on where you smoke. I smoke in my garage in the winter with only a space heater and tend to smoke shorter cigars so I like to make sure I buy some shorter ones long before to let them get some rest.

5. Listen to the OGs. There is some incredible knowledge from the people on this and other boards and maybe in your direct circle of people. Listen to them as they have the experience. I am amazed at how much I continue to learn.

Best regards, Tony


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Eric,
> 
> Lots of very reputable collectors keep their cigars at 65/65. I don't think that anyone would argue that for storage that is close to ideal. Then bringing them closer to 60% for smoking sounds perfect.
> 
> Okay, maybe the British might argue for lower storage humidity...


I went with it because of what Donnie (Habanolover) recommended a couple years ago (or at least that's what I recalled). I asked about it again a while back and got lots of replies back, anywhere from 55-68%. I couldn't find the pm from Donnie but Al seemed to recall that Donnie had mentioned 65% storage.
Then I thought, "ah, to heck with it, they're doing just fine the way they are" and I left it at that.

Which brings up a good point from the intent of the OP.

-Follow common sense and don't get overly concerned about minor details.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

aea6574 said:


> Ok, I will add in, but take in account I am still new at this.
> 
> 1. Slow down and enjoy the cigar. This has already been mentioned but really should be followed. Enjoy the time selecting what you are going to smoke, take your time in choosing and preparing your drink of choice. Choose your tools to use, cutter, lighting device, ash tray, where to smoke, who to smoke with, the environmental factors like lighting-weather-and such. I see to many of my friends that seem to rush through the whole process.
> 
> ...


I'm highlighting number 5 above.

My years of being on here and asking questions has lead me to this conclusion:
The only difference in advice from any of the FOG's on the habano forums is their personal taste in cigars and their writing style. If you asked each of them the same question, as long as it doesn't pertain strickly to taste, you'll get the same answer back. I'm talking questions like storage, which years are good, which ones have draw issues, are they real, good starter sticks, etc. You can't go wrong if you just ask them.
They have an incredible wealth of knowledge about cc's, are incredibly patient and kind, and are good people all around!


----------



## yakc130 (Oct 29, 2006)

Remember that if you go to smoke one from storage, and it suddenly tastes like shit, it may be going through the "sick" period. That's a time during the aging process when the cigar has a chemical-like change in it's composition.

Think of it like when milk becomes sour, but it hasn't changed into yogurt, yet. Just let them rest longer, and they will get even better.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I hate yoghurt! LOL. Nice analogy though.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

capttrips said:


> I'm not stressing at all. I'm just trying to get the feeling for what I'm dealing with. They are not cheap and it's becoming obvious that I can't handle them like their NC counterparts. For example, freezing. I don't freeze my NC cigars, but I am certainly going to start freezing my CCs. I'm not stressing over it but would prefer not to buy CCs version of the Ron Mexico.


You got some good advice to follow, I would confirm sources by pm for you if you need that, Be patient as I am moving and traveling so I can only answer when at hotels. Good Luck and listen to Al and the others Sig they all gave great advice and guess what a few years ago I was asking the same questions


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

bpegler said:


> Okay, maybe the British might argue for lower storage humidity...


Yes but those bloody british gentlemen argue over everything, even whether this penal colony is a colony! LMAO.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

yakc130 said:


> Remember that if you go to smoke one from storage, and it suddenly tastes like shit, it may be going through the "sick" period. That's a time during the aging process when the cigar has a chemical-like change in it's composition.
> 
> Think of it like when milk becomes sour, but it hasn't changed into yogurt, yet. Just let them rest longer, and they will get even better.


Doug, I've never heard of this. Makes sense though, but I'm a bit confused as to why it MUST be as is.
I thought it's common practice to have the leaves cured and properly fermented, was so when the cigar was rolled, it then was ready for consumption. Albeit that extra aging process that is that extra, but not a MUST?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

splattttttt said:


> Doug, I've never heard of this. Makes sense though, but I'm a bit confused as to why it MUST be as is.
> I thought it's common practice to have the leaves cured and properly fermented, was so when the cigar was rolled, it then was ready for consumption. Albeit that extra aging process that is that extra, but not a MUST?


You are thinking along NC lines of production, not Cuban.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

splattttttt said:


> Doug, I've never heard of this. Makes sense though, but I'm a bit confused as to why it MUST be as is.
> I thought it's common practice to have the leaves cured and properly fermented, was so when the cigar was rolled, it then was ready for consumption. Albeit that extra aging process that is that extra, but not a MUST?


Jack,
If you want to do some interesting readying, search "sick period", "fermentation", "second fermentation".......It can make your head spin.
Back to the regularly scheduled program


----------



## Koach Kuku (Jul 2, 2012)

Dave thanks for starting the thread I read it start to finish... I have sooo much to learn


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

post deleted...


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

asmartbull said:


> Jack,
> If you want to do some interesting readying, search "sick period", "fermentation", "second fermentation".......It can make your head spin.
> Back to the regularly scheduled program


Thanks Al. So, yeah... Who knew?

I did come across this In trying to narrow the many criteria, I found this; "• Give cigars with the smell of ammonia either a long time to age in a large humidor or lots of ventilation to eliminate the odor.", to be most significant. And "Give cigars with the smell of ammonia either a long time to age in a large humidor or lots of ventilation to eliminate the odor."

If someone has more to add, please do.


----------



## cartey (Jul 28, 2011)

Seeing this as a new member thread...
Could anyone verify an online vendor for me? I'm not asking for vendors, I'm just a little bit concerned with this one particular vendor that I purchased from.
Please PM me if you're willing to help.
Thanks in advance!


----------

